# ACE Club



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Ace Club got raided by CID all foreign bottles confiscated, over 400 bottles. Local spirits served


Can anyone confirm?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

They were raided for local alcohol? Did their permit expire? Sounds odd. Perhaps a disgruntled employee tipped off the raid...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I doubt they have a permit and have been paying the police off for years...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but I am still trying to confirm if it did happen


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

It happened on Sunday night.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Turbo Time | irisheyesoncairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BCA was also visited and all imported booze confiscated


----------



## Skongle (Apr 11, 2013)

canuck2010 said:


> Perhaps a disgruntled employee tipped off the raid...


Was the Snug raided too?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> They were raided for local alcohol? Did their permit expire? Sounds odd. Perhaps a disgruntled employee tipped off the raid...



d
Why would an employee tip them off? do you really believe the police did not know what was being sold there, there are no secrets in Egypt


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Was just at duty-free shop, at least they are still well stocked.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Was just at duty-free shop, at least they are still well stocked.


Which one?

The one in Degla was low for FOREVER!!!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The one in Degla. Actually, they did have a lower variety of wines, however the shelves were well stocked and they expect new stuff in soon.

I asked them how business is going, their view is that the duty-free is far too profitable to ban. They also don't think too highly of Morsi.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> The one in Degla. Actually, they did have a lower variety of wines, however the shelves were well stocked and they expect new stuff in soon.
> 
> I asked them how business is going, their view is that the duty-free is far too profitable to ban. They also don't think too highly of Morsi.


I had similar conversations with them before, as it seemed to take a few months for the last shipment to arrive. 

Of course, if they were smart, they'd temporarily allow duty-free privileges for all of the foreigners in Egypt, not just the oil execs...


----------

